# AC:WW Theme On Guitar



## Bulerias (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKO-lcGWJQY

Comment on the video, please; I'm hoping for this one to reach 10,000+ views. DD:

Which may be entirely possible, with the City Folk hype.


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2008)

Include this on your next CD. ;D

You should do more of  the AC songs, like The Roost.


----------



## Micah (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Grawr (Jul 21, 2008)

That was really good. =D

You shoulda' made it longer. ) :

But yeah, I can see this getting a good amount of views. I looked around..I didn't see anyone else play this on the guitar yet, actually.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Holy crap... someone said in the YouTube comments that it sounded "Metheny-esque".  Pat Metheny is one of the great jazz guitarists ever, and actually one of my influences. D:

25 comments so far... RMC said he was gonna post this on GoNintendo soon, too.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> Holy crap... someone said in the YouTube comments that it sounded "Metheny-esque".  Pat Metheny is one of the great jazz guitarists ever, and actually one of my influences. D:
> 
> 25 comments so far... RMC said he was gonna post this on GoNintendo soon, too.


I listen to him all the time.  I have more of his older albums like first circle and still life talking, and letter from home and so on.  Sound awesome!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 21, 2008)

D:

http://gonintendo.com/?p=49897

Woohoo!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Why do you keep posting AC stuff in Gamer's Lounge? An admin of the forum should know theres a whole General Animal Crossing board. :0


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry... >_>

Hang on, let me move it.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job!
I actually liked it, too. =)


----------



## Micah (Jul 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=49897
> 
> Woohoo!


Nice.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=49897
> 
> Woohoo!


Congrats on that spot on GoNintendo! ;P


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 21, 2008)

YouTube's under maintenance... the 767 viewcount has been the same since 3pm, I'm sure it's past 1400 by now


----------



## MGMT (Jul 21, 2008)

> #  728Mario Says:
> July 21st, 2008 at 12:35 pm
> 
> Same Bulerias of The Nintendo NSider Forums and The Bell Tree fame?


 

XD


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 22, 2008)

There are currently 1,288 views.
That's pretty impressive.  ^_^


----------



## SL92 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is, for a lack of a better phrase, pwnmama.

Congrats on the views and GoNintendo post!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

wtf

WOW

#97 - Most Viewed (Today) - Musicians
#99 - Most Discussed (Today) - Music
Views:  1,412 

DDD:

Awesome!


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> wtf
> 
> WOW
> 
> ...


Congrats. =)
Maybe you should consider doing more.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

Professor Layton said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely will, actually.  Not only that, but I'm gonna sell sheet music and tabs of my arrangements soon.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Professor Layton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I can't wait to hear more. I watched that video at least ten times before I watched anything else.


----------



## D-Jam (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks! 

On a related note; I just spoke with a Nintendo contact, and it turns out I won't be able to sell tabs/sheet music.  Well, that's good news for you guys... since that means you'll just get it for free!  Haha.


----------



## Micah (Jul 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> On a related note; I just spoke with a Nintendo contact, and it turns out I won't be able to sell tabs/sheet music.  Well, that's good news for you guys... since that means you'll just get it for free!  Haha.


That's nice. ^_^  (for us anyway)


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

1,500 exactly


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2008)

I ignored this the first time I saw the thread title. : (

Anyway, great job Bul. : )



> Same Bulerias of The Nintendo NSider Forums and The Bell Tree fame?


heh


----------

